# Accessing email from overseas



## Liz in PA (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a Fire HDX 7", HDX Display, Wi-Fi, 32 GB...

While in South America a few months ago, I had no trouble using my Fire with wifi, other than email. Clicking the icon opened the email panel, but it did not receive any new emails, and I was unable to send. I WAS able to access my emails through the Verizon website, but that requires jumping through some hoops--I'd rather just be able to open the email app. Any idea what the problem might be? Will be traveling to the UK in a few months, and hope to get this sorted out.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I did a quick search and apparently Verizon blocks foreign IPs from sending/receiving mail. My guess is its an overzealous antispam thing.

I'd look at switching to gmail.


----------

